# H Lunula



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got one of these little chaps tomorrow. Following the care of venitoria as lunula seem poorly documented. 

Now, care sheets are all fair and good, but this will be my first huntsman. What advice would you guys give to a first time huntsman keeper?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ryanb0401 said:


> Got one of these little chaps tomorrow. Following the care of venitoria as lunula seem poorly documented.
> 
> Now, care sheets are all fair and good, but this will be my first huntsman. What advice would you guys give to a first time huntsman keeper?


Are these the absolute stunners with hints of purple on them? If so. May I ask where you're getting it from?


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> Are these the absolute stunners with hints of purple on them? If so. May I ask where you're getting it from?


Tartan tarantulas. Has a good few sitting there.
Tiny slings mind, but that's the ones!


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Wasn't there a warning thread yesterday about this seller? If i'm wrong my sincerest apologies.

Edit I see it's been deleted, very confusing should really clear that up


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Keep them damp and warm and don't take the top off or they will be gone. They like to hide themselves in the substrate when very young. If you cant see them and shake the pot to try and disturb them they will keep very still until your convinced they are dead, then you take the top of and away it goes...

Not every time but do be careful, fastest movers ever. Whilst young they are happy to eat D.hydeii an take a while to move on to crickets. Mine are half grown and seem to stay in the lid as much as on the ground, rarely moving. They are considered arboreal but seem happy either way at least whilst they are young. Just done let them your substrate dry out or they will die quickly. 

Not the easiest of huntsman to rear. Theres a bit on my blog about them.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sickone said:


> Wasn't there a warning thread yesterday about this seller? If i'm wrong my sincerest apologies.
> 
> Edit I see it's been deleted, very confusing should really clear that up


There was a warning about him but it was from a complete idiot who doesn't have a clue :bash: 
They're operating as usual and orders are flying out the door!  But yeah drop them a PM because he has a fair few left I think, gorgeous colours on the adults


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sickone said:


> Wasn't there a warning thread yesterday about this seller? If i'm wrong my sincerest apologies.
> 
> Edit I see it's been deleted, very confusing should really clear that up


There was, but the thread was removed by Admin for basically turning into an abuse slinging contest. 
I help sort orders etc via Facebook for tartan tarantulas, but apparently someone who's never bought a spider from him knows better than me, who sorts orders and has recieved 15 tarantulas and a scorpion from the bloke


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok thanks for clearing that up and again sorry and no harm intended to seller was just wondering what was going on.


----------



## spiderman101 (Jul 14, 2014)

HowseR21 said:


> There was a warning about him but it was from a complete idiot who doesn't have a clue :bash:
> They're operating as usual and orders are flying out the door!  But yeah drop them a PM because he has a fair few left I think, gorgeous colours on the adults




Damn right, got 11 slings from him today and getting 6 H.lunula tomorrow


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

spiderman101 said:


> Damn right, got 11 slings from him today and getting 6 H.lunula tomorrow


Is there a price list anywhere? I'm not on Facebook.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I keep these, I echo what Andie says great advice 

These really are that quick:gasp::gasp: they like to sit in the crevices in cork bark and wedge their self in them very tightly. and will sit quite still, until they are startled and will lap their tub quicker than your eye can keep up with them,

I found one of my adult Females just died for no reason which was strange but the slings seem to do quite well, good luck with them:2thumb:

And the seller mentioned who we are not aloud to mention on here, is to be trusted, I have had lots of bits of him over the last few years and can fully vouch for him,as well as friends,


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> Is there a price list anywhere? I'm not on Facebook.


Not sure if there are any left. Was doing 2 for £16 including postage, but someone took a trade order of 50, but he's looking at possibly another 100 in the near future. 

Cheers for the advice guys.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

HowseR21 said:


> There was a warning about him but it was from a complete idiot who doesn't have a clue :bash:
> They're operating as usual and orders are flying out the door!  But yeah drop them a PM because he has a fair few left I think, gorgeous colours on the adults


Not quite operating as usual Rich. Meant to be on a hiatus until HQ is sorted but the guy can't stop!


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

Just received my 6 of these from staney at Tartan Tarantulas. My god they are fast but all 6 are rehoused and in perfect condition. 

Great seller


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Yep, someone with a fake Facebook account who also posts on here under a different name has a few issues and likes to cause problems for people. I can assure everyone that TT is legit and although mistakes are sometimes made it's always rectified with honesty and compensation by way of extras.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

If there's some way of seeing a price list of his true spiders I'd like to know. With all the glowing reports I'd have absolutely no worries with putting an order in if there's any I'm interested in.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> If there's some way of seeing a price list of his true spiders I'd like to know. With all the glowing reports I'd have absolutely no worries with putting an order in if there's any I'm interested in.


He doesn't get true spiders often, honestly. Wouldn't use him as a reliable supplier of true spiders. These huntsmen are the first true spiders I've seen him have this year.


This has turned into another tt appreciation thread 
Not my intention, but good regardless. 
Here's the little guy!
Lookit!


----------



## the p (Mar 13, 2010)

I got 3 of them on saturday, and found that they like to stay at the top of the vial 
So to rehouse them i just turned the vial upside down and put them in a slightly bigger container.


----------

